# startx tty problem (geloest)

## Gentoo-kid

HAllo, ich habe von eienr bestehenden Gentooinstallation per chroot ein neues System aufgebaut, 

worin ich mich schon einloggen konnte, und startx und die ueblichen Programme benutzen konnte.

Jetzt scheint etwas schief gelaufen zu sein.

Ich habe per chroot weiter installiert und habe ploetzlich probleme, verschiedene dateien in /dev zu finden.

sie sind vorhanden, wenn ich von einem anderen system aus reinschaue, aber wenn ich von dem kaputten system boote, 

kommt mir die Meldung, das verschiedene tty nicht gefunden wurden, einloggen kann ich mich, startx funktioniert nicht. dir /dev zeigt  aber nur

```
char     fd       kmsg          pts  stderr  tty    tty11  tty3  tty6  tty9

console  fuse     loop-control  shm  stdin   tty1   tty12  tty4  tty7

core     initctl  null          snd  stdout  tty10  tty2   tty5  tty8

```

Wie kann ich das wieder hinbiegen, bzw was ist da falsch gelaufen?Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Tue Jan 29, 2013 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syn0ptik

Kanne du laüft einmal mdev -s und schau noch /dev/?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ich habe es hinbekommen, neues udev, neuer Kernel  mit  devtmpfs.

Danke.

----------

## syn0ptik

Also kanne du schau xorg-deiner problem aus xorg holzblock.

----------

